
Taking Medium to the Next Level - juneyham
https://medium.com/the-story/taking-medium-to-the-next-level-cb7f223fad86
======
Tomte
Please tell me the new logo is satire.

I cannot even recognize it as an "M" anymore.

Well, actually the small one almost works. The large one ahown in the article
itself doesn't. At all.

